# Florida Tarpon



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking for advise on the best place in Florida to go for Tarpon this July or August. I've been out twice in the 80s with Mike Williams and Silver King Express I think was the name and came up empty both times. 

As I am getting older (67) as we all our. I want to finally write that one off my bucket list.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I assume you are not fly fishing, so I think that in those months, you're best off on the west coast, say somewhere near Boca Grande. You can stay on Sanibel or Captiva and fish the nights on the beaches if you wish. Great snook fishing at times. But tarpon should still be in Boca Grande as well a in Pine Island Sound.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

*Capt. Mark Bennett*

Great guy and great fisherman.

http://www.tarponsnook.com/


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

just what I was looking for


----------

